# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  my Helmet orchid is flowering!!!

## kuching

I couldn't believe it when my helmet orchid (_Corybas crenulatus_) is flowering in my garden few weeks ago!!! Helmet orchid is one of the smallest orchids in the world. Sept-Oct. is the flowering season for native orchid of Borneo.

Going to bloom:


Pix 1:



Pix 2:



Pix 3



Pix 4

----------


## kuching

Flowering.....

Pix 5



Pix 6

----------


## natureAddict

wa lau!!!! looks like those slipper orchid paphio (forgot spelling liao). i used to hybrid orchids............ so you just stirred my appetite. very nice, the leaf itself is beautiful

----------


## bossteck

Looks like it is sticking its 'tongue' at you in pix 5.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Wow! That's nice! Keep it up Mike.

----------


## illumbomb

Wah, beautiful. It seemed that these orchids can be kept together with emersed cryptocorynes set up too?!?! How many genus and species fall under such category of orchid if I want to start collecting too and any good website to recommend for this? Hahaha.

----------

